# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  codice ATECO da cambiare?

## cugi

Buongiorno, io ho un'attività di vendita materiale per ufficio con un negozio e sono registrata con il codice ATECO 474100:COMMERCIO AL DETTAGLIO DI COMPUTER, UNITA' PERIFERICHE, SOFTWARE E ATTREZZATURE PER UFFICIO IN ESERCIZI SPECIALIZZATI.
Siccome il lavoro non gira, io vorrei chiudere il negozio e continuare a servire solo  i clienti con partita IVA facendo io la consegna "a domicilio" senza nessun negozio.
Volevo sapere se devo cambiare codice ATECO, e quali sono le conseguenze. 
Grazie

----------


## Contabile

Devi cambire il codice Ateco ed anche l'iscrizione in CCIAA. 
Valuta l'impatto con gli Studi di Settore.

----------


## cugi

Grazie per la rapida risposta, ma devo cambiare anche partita IVA?

----------

